# Mead.



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

This is an easy way for an unlicensed supplier to wind up in JAIL !!!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes it is. You might as well order a case of backwoods moonshine also.

Google does wonders- http://www.google.com/search?q=mead...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADBR_en


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Not realy: we are not talking moonshine here:}

I will come get it also:


Or if anyone know's where I can buy a case let me know.

Thanks JB:}


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll trade you a case for some dynamite. I will also take an exotic and endangered animal or some chinese honey. :lookout:


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Try someplace like this:
http://www.shadygrovemead.com/ourproducts.htm

This way it will be legal depending on wherre you are located.
Homebrewers are not allowed by federal law to sell their Mead unless they are licensed to do so. As mentioned what you are asking is akin to entrapment. :no:


----------

